# Mailing from Dubai to USA



## lexispence10 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello I am trying to figure out how to mail a package to my family in the US (lots of christmas stuff). Does anyone know the best way to go about this? What is the approximate cost?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The better price option would be Empost (emirates postal services), you've got all the options: next-day, two-day, normal (approx 10-15 days) etc and delivery confirmation, insurance etc.. Link::: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE

Contact: :: Emirates Post :: Contact Info Page


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Most annoyingly Emirates Post has a maximum weight of 500g for parcels to the USA. They changed their rules last year.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Try ship n shop by aramex....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Try ship n shop by aramex....


Shop & Ship is for deliveries to here, but Aramex also operate as a courier company.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Shop & Ship is for deliveries to here, but Aramex also operate as a courier company.


They do deliver and have rates. It is not only to receive goods.


----------



## lexispence10 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Who would have thought it could be so complicated??  I will look into your suggestions.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

lexispence10 said:


> Thanks everyone! Who would have thought it could be so complicated??  I will look into your suggestions.



It isn't complicated.

Emirates Post (aka, the "post office") only allows 500g packages (per US regulations, according to them). You can find these pretty much anywhere about town. If not, go here: :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE

Empost (aka, the "post office's competition to FedEx") only allows 500g packages (per US regulations according to them). You can find these pretty much anywhere about town. If not, go here: :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE 

FedEx. Just like in the US. FedEx® Tracking - Shipping - Freight - Delivery Services

Aramex. Just like FedEx. Aramex :: delivery unlimited :: International Express, Domestic Distribution, Freight and Logistics As a FYI, Canuck_Sens, Shop and Ship is only for deliveries from US/UK/China to the Middle East. I think their tagline says it perfectly: "Shop and Ship is all about buying it online over there and getting it over here...."

I've found that Emirates Post is a decent, slow method to get stuff to the US, but I end up having to pack like 10 boxes. 

Enjoy

-Mike/md000


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

FedEx or DHL. Won't use anyone else. 

Emirates Post is useless and they will lose your mail or if it is not deliverable they will just hold it.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Strange I called them to inquire about sending a defective unit back and they ship back to US, but the main idea is to collect from specific locations and ship to the UAE.

Does not harm to try and I believe they use Aramex infra as it is sort of same company


----------

